# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  هل يترك المصلي في التشهد الأول الصلاة الإبراهيمية ومالدليل على ذلك ؟؟؟؟

## الحافظة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاكم الله خيراا وزادكم من فضله ...


اختلف العلماء في التشهد الأول هل تذكر فيه الصلاة الإبراهمية أم لا ؟؟؟ أردت معرفة أدلة من قال بأنه يقتصر على قراءة التشهد إلى الشهادتين ، ولا يزيد ... ومالراجح في هذه المسألة ؟؟؟

----------


## الرياني

السؤال: عندما أنتهي من التشهد الأول أثناء الصلاة وهذا خلف الإمام طبعا فما هي وضعية السبابة هل أسدل يدي على فخذي أم أبقي أصبعي في وضعيته الأولى وماذا أقول إذا كان الإمام لا يزال يتشهد؟
الفتوى
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد:
فإن المشروع لكل مصلٍ إذا جلس في التشهد أن يشير بأصبعه المسبحة لثبوت ذلك من فعله صلى الله عليه وسلم، والمشروع أن يبقى مشيراً طيلة التشهد، وفي المسألة خلاف كبير وتفصيلات للفقهاء كثيرة، وظاهر السنة هو ما ذكرنا، ويبقى مشيراً بأصبعه سواء كان إماماً أو منفرداً أو مأموماً، فإن كان مأموماً فإنه لا يترك الإشارة إلا بعد سلام الإمام إن كان في التشهد الأخير أو بعد قيامه إلى الثالثة إن كان في التشهد الأول، لأنه تابع لإمامه فهو ما زال في التشهد طالما أن إمامه لم ينصرف من الصلاة أو يقم إلى الثالثة.
وأما إذا أطال الإمام التشهد الأول فإن المأموم يصلي على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، فإن الصحيح مشروعية الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في التشهد الأول استحباباً، وهو قول الشافعي ودليله ناهض جداً، فعن عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت: كنا نعد لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم سواكه وطهوره فيبعثه الله فيما شاء أن يبعثه من الليل فيتسوك ويتوضأ ثم يصلي تسع ركعات لا يجلس فيهن إلا عند الثامنة فيدعو ربه ويصلي على نبيه ثم ينهض ولا يسلم ثم يصلي التاسعة فيقعد ثم يحمد ربه ويصلي على نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم ويدعو ثم يسلم. رواه مسلم في صحيحه.
وله أن يأتي بالصلاة الإبراهيمية تامة لأنها أكملُ ما يُصلى به عليه صلى الله عليه وسلم، ولعدم ورود ما يمنعُ من تكميلها، فإذا استمر الإمام جالساً فإنه يأتي بما شاء من الدعاء قياساً على التشهد الأخير ولأن الصلاة لا يُشرع فيها السكوت.
 قال العلامة ابن عثيمين رحمه الله: إذا أطال الإمام التشهد الأول فاستمر في التشهد حتى لو أكملته فلا حرج، وكذلك لو أدركت الإمام في الركعتين الأخيرتين فإنه سيطيل التشهد، لأن التشهد في حقه هو الثاني وفي حقك الأول، فأتم التشهد ولا حرج، وكمل التشهد وصل على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وبارك على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وتعوذ بالله من عذاب جهنم وعذاب القبر... أو ادع بما شئت. انتهى.
والله أعلم.
المفتـــي: 	مركز الفتوى

الموقع / إسلام ويب

----------


## عاطف إبراهيم

قال العلامة شيخ الإسلام عبد العزيز بن باز  رحمه الله تعالى:
(( ثم يكبر ويسجد الثانية ويقول فيها مثل ما قال في الأولى. ثم يرفع ويجلس للتشهد الأول إذا كانت الصلاة رباعية كالظهر والعصر والعشاء أو ثلاثية كالمغرب فيأتي بالتشهد: ((التحيات لله والصلوات والطيبات، السلام عليك أيها النبي ورحمة الله وبركاته، السلام علينا وعلى عباد الله الصالحين، أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأشهد أن محمدا عبده ورسوله)) هذا هو الثابت في الصحيحين من حديث عبد الله بن مسعود رضي الله عنه. ويستحب أن يقول بعد هذا التشهد: ((اللهم صل على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد، اللهم بارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد)) لعموم الأحاديث الواردة في الأمر بالصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في التشهد، وإن تركها في التشهد الأول فلا حرج؛ لأنه قد ثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في بعض الأحاديث أنه نهض إلى الثالثة بعد الشهادتين ولم يصل على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم،
ينظر كلام الشيخ بتمامه هنا 
http://www.binbaz.org.sa/mat/874

----------


## أقدار

وأما الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فإنها لا تكون في التشهد الأول على أصح أقوال العلماء وهو مذهب الجمهور ، خلافًا لمن قال : إنها تكون في التشهد الأول ؛ والسبب في ذلك أن الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم دعاء ، وقد بيّن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن الدعاء إنما يكون في التشهد الثاني لا في التشهد الأول ، واختلف في حديث النسائي وغيره الذي فيه ما يدل على أنه يدعو في التشهد الأول ، ولذلك خطّأ بعض العلماء هذه الرواية ، وقوى أن الدعاء إنما هو في التشهد الثاني ، وقد بين ذلك النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  في قوله-عليه الصلاة والسلام- لمن انتهى من صلاته : (( ثم ليتخير من المسألة ما شاء )) فالتشهد الأخير هو تشهد المسألة والدعاء . وأما التشهد الأول فإنه لا يدعى فيه ، ولذلك جاء في الحديث عنه-عليه الصلاة والسلام- : (( أنه كان إذا جلس في التشهد الأول قام كأنه كأنما كان على الرظف)) والرظف الحجارة المحماة ، وهذا إشارة إلى أنه كان يستعجل ولم يكن يطيل جلوسه للتشهد الأول ؛ ولذلك قالوا : السُّنة أنه لا يصلي على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ؛ ولأنه لم يثبت عن النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم أمره بالصلاة والسلام عليه-عليه الصلاة والسلام- في أمره بالصلاة في هذا الموضع ، ولهذا قالوا : يقتصر على التشهد ، وقد سموه تشهداً ، واسمه دالٌّ ، وقد وصفه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بذلك قالوا : فتسمية النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم له تشهدًا تدل على أنه يقتصر فيه على قوله : (( أشهد أنْ لا إله إلا الله ، وأشهد أنَّ محمدًا عبده ورسوله )) وما قلناه هو أقوى الأقوال .[/SIZE][/COLOR]
http://www.shankeety.net/Alfajr01Bet...التحيات

----------


## عبدالله ابوبكر

وأزيدكم من الشعر بيتا
فأقول : لايثبت خبر صريح في وجوب الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في التشهد الأخير لا كما تقول الشافعية بوجوبه
بل أصرح ما ورد في المسألة حديث ابن مسعود عند ابن خزيمة والدارقطني (( كيف نصلي عليك إذا نحن صلينا عليك في صلاتنا )) ، وهو لايدل على الوجوب بمطلق الصلاة فضلا عن أن يدل على الوجوب في التشهد الأخير 
وقد أطال الإمام الشوكاني في هذه المسألة ثم قال*
(( والحاصل أنه لم يثبت عندي من الأدلة ما يدل على مطلوب القائلين بالوجوب وعلى فرض ثبوته فترك تعليم المسيء للصلاة لا سيما مع قوله صلى الله عليه و سلم ( فإذا فعلت [ ص 324 ] ذلك فقد تمت صلاتك ) قرينة صالحة لحمله على الندب ويؤيد ذلك قوله لابن مسعود وبعد تعليمه التشهد ( إذا قلت هذا أو قضيت هذا فقد قضيت صلاتك إن شئت أن تقوم فقم وإن شئت أن تقعد فاقعد ))


وبقي عندي إشكال
 ما حكم المداومة على الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في التشهد الأخير ، ومن المعلوم أنه ليس من السنة تخصيص ذكر مخصوص لوقت مخصوص إلا بدليل يدل على التخصيص ، ولم أجد من الأحاديث ما يدل على استحباب الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في خصوص التشهد الاخير  
*

----------


## عبدالله ابوبكر

هل من رجل يحل الإشكال

----------


## عبدالله ابوبكر

للفائدة

----------


## الحافظة

جزاكم الله خيرااا ووفقكم لما يحب ويرضى

----------


## أبو عبد الله الغيثي

> وأزيدكم من الشعر بيتا
> فأقول : لايثبت خبر صريح في وجوب الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في التشهد الأخير لا كما تقول الشافعية بوجوبه
> بل أصرح ما ورد في المسألة حديث ابن مسعود عند ابن خزيمة والدارقطني (( كيف نصلي عليك إذا نحن صلينا عليك في صلاتنا )) ، وهو لايدل على الوجوب بمطلق الصلاة فضلا عن أن يدل على الوجوب في التشهد الأخير


*دليل الوجوب أن الله تعالى أمر المؤمنين بالصلاة والتسليم على رسوله بقوله : ( إن الله وملائكته يصلون على النبي يا أيها الذين آمنوا صلوا عليه وسلموا تسليمًا ) وقد سأل الصحابة عن كيفية الصلاة عليه ، وقالوا : قد علمنا كيف نسلم عليك ، فكيف نصلي عليك ؟ فدل على أن الصلاة عليه مقرونة بالسلام الذي علموه ، وهو السلام عليه في الصلاة ، وهو سلام التشهد ، فمخرج الأمرين والتعليمين والمحلين واحد ؛ يوضحه أنه علمهم التشهد أمراً لهم به فيه ، وفيه ذكر التسليم عليه ، فسألوه عن الصلاة عليه ، فعلمهم إياها ، ثم شبهها بما علموه من التسليم عليه ، وهذا يدل على أن الصلاة والتسليم المذكورين في الحديث هما الصلاة والتسليم عليه في الصلاة ؛ يوضحه أنه لو كان المراد بالصلاة والتسليم عليه خارج الصلاة لا فيها ؛ لكان كل مسلم منهم إذا سلم عليه يقول له : السلام عليك أيها النبي ورحمة الله وبركاته ، ومن المعلوم أنهم لم يكونوا يتقيدون في السلام عليه بهذه الكيفية ، بل كان الداخل منهم يقول : السلام عليكم ، وربما قال : السلام على رسول الله ، وربما قال : السلام عليك يا رسول الله ، ونحو ذلك ، وهم لم يزالوا يسلمون عليه من أول الإسلام بتحية الإسلام، وإنما الذي علموه قدر زائد عليها ، وهو السلام عليه في الصلاة ...*
*والتشهد الأول ليس بمحل لذلك ؛ لأن التشهد الأول تخفيفه مشروع، وكان النبي إذا جلس فيه كأنه على الرضف ، ولم يثبت عنه أنه كان يفعل ذلك فيه ، ولا علمه للأمة ، ولا يعرف أن أحدًا من الصحابة استحبه ؛ فتعين أن يكون محل الصلاة عليه فيها هو التشهد الأخير دون الأول ، والله أعلم .* 



> ويؤيد ذلك قوله لابن مسعود وبعد تعليمه التشهد ( إذا قلت هذا أو قضيت هذا فقد قضيت صلاتك إن شئت أن تقوم فقم وإن شئت أن تقعد فاقعد ))


*هذا حديث خرج على معنى في التشهد ، وذلك أنهم كانوا يقولون في الصلاة : السلام على الله ؛ فقيل لهم : إن الله هو السلام ، ولكن قولوا كذا ؛ فعلمهم التشهد ، ومعنى قوله : ( إذا قلت ذلك فقد تمت صلاتك ) يعني إذا ضم اليها ما يجب فيها من ركوع وسجود وقراءه وتسليم وسائر أحكامها إلا ترى أنه لم يذكر التسليم من الصلاة ، وهو من فرائضها ؛ لأنه قد وقفهم على ذلك ؛ فاستغنى عن إعادة ذلك عليهم .*
*ومثل حديث ابن مسعود هذا قوله في الصدقة : إنها تؤخذ من أغنيائهم ، فترد على فقرائهم ؛ أي ومن ضمن إليهم وسمي معهم في القرآن ، وهم الثمانية الأصناف .* 
*ومثل ذلك قوله في حديث المسيء في صلاته : ( ارجع فصل ؛ فإنك لم تصل ) ثم أمره بفعل ما رآه لم يأت به أو لم يقمه من صلاته ، فقال: ( إذا قمت إلى الصلاة ...) فذكر الحديث ، وسكت عن التشهد والتسليم ، وقد قام الدليل من غير هذا الحديث على وجوب التشهد ووجوب التسليم عليه بما علمهم من ذلك كما يعلمهم السورة من القرآن وأعلمهم أن ذلك في صلاته ، وقام الدليل أيضا في المسألة بأنه إنما يتحلل من الصلاة به لا بغيره من غير هذا الحديث ؛ فكذلك الصلاة على النبي مأخوذة من غير ذلك الحديث .* 
*وكما جاز لمن جعل التشهد فرضًا لحديث ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه هذا ، ورد من خالفه ، وقال : إذا قعد بمقدار التشهد ؛ فقد تمت صلاته ، وإن لم يتشهد ، وعلى من قال : إذا رفع رأسه من السجدة الآخرة ؛ فقد تمت صلاته ؛ بأن ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه : إنما علق التمام في حديثه بالتشهد ؛ جاز لمن أوجب الصلاة على النبي أن يحتج بالأحاديث الموجبة لها ، وتكون حجته منها على من نفى وجوبها ؛ كالحجة من حديث ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه على من نفى وجوب التشهد أو وجوب القعدة معه ...*

*ينظر : جلاء الأفهام في فضل الصلاة والسلام على محمد خير الأنام، للإمام ابن القيم .*

----------


## الحافظة

> *والتشهد الأول ليس بمحل لذلك ؛ لأن التشهد الأول تخفيفه مشروع، وكان النبي إذا جلس فيه كأنه على الرضف ، ولم يثبت عنه أنه كان يفعل ذلك فيه ، ولا علمه للأمة ، ولا يعرف أن أحدًا من الصحابة استحبه ؛ فتعين أن يكون محل الصلاة عليه فيها هو التشهد الأخير دون الأول ، والله أعلم .*





> 




بارك الله فيكم وزادكم من فضله .. لقد ضعف الألباني رحمه الله هذا الحديث .. ولو فرضنا صحته لايوجد دليل صريح على ترك الصلاة على النبي فيه .. وإنما جلوسه فيه قليل مقارنة بالتشهد الأخير لما فيه من الدعاء .. والله أعلم 

أيضا قلتم رحمكم الله أنه لم يثبت أن أحد من الصحابة استحبه ... أقول كذلك لم يثبت عكس ذلك ... فلم رجحنا الأول ..

وجزاكم الله خيراا ووفقكم لمرضاته

----------


## أبو عبد الله الغيثي

> بارك الله فيكم وزادكم من فضله .. لقد ضعف الألباني رحمه الله هذا الحديث .. ولو فرضنا صحته لايوجد دليل صريح على ترك الصلاة على النبي فيه .. وإنما جلوسه فيه قليل مقارنة بالتشهد الأخير لما فيه من الدعاء .. والله أعلم 
> 
> أيضا قلتم رحمكم الله أنه لم يثبت أن أحد من الصحابة استحبه ... أقول كذلك لم يثبت عكس ذلك ... فلم رجحنا الأول ..
> 
> وجزاكم الله خيراا ووفقكم لمرضاته


*الدعاء ليس بواجب في التشهد الأخير فلا يدخل في الموازنة ...*
*القول بأنه : " كذلك لم يثبت عكس ذلك ... فلم رجحنا الأول " يعني أنه كذلك لم يثبت أن أحدًا من الصحابة كرهه أو لم يستحبه ... لكن يظهر من السؤال أن القائل لم يرد التعبير عن هذا المعنى ، كما أنه أخطأ في السؤال ؛ لأن مراده القول بأنه كذلك لم يثبت أن أحدًا من الصحابة استحب الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في التشهد الأخير ؛ فلم رجحنا أن تكون فيه ؟!*
*لعل هذا هو السؤال الصحيح .*
*والجواب أن المرجح لكونها في التشهد الأخير الاتفاق على وجود فرق بين التشهد الأول والأخير ، وأن التشهد الأول أخف من الأخير ، كما أنه اختُلف في وجوب الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في التشهد الأخير ، ولم يختلف في عدم وجوبها في التشهد الأول بل اتُفِق على أنها لا تجب فيه . والله أعلم .*

----------


## معالم السنن

الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين 
الدليل على عدم ذكر الصلاة على النبي في التشهد الاول هو عدم الدليل 
والله اعلم

----------


## أبو عودة

> بارك الله فيكم وزادكم من فضله .. لقد ضعف الألباني رحمه الله هذا الحديث .. ولو فرضنا صحته لايوجد دليل صريح على ترك الصلاة على النبي فيه .. وإنما جلوسه فيه قليل مقارنة بالتشهد الأخير لما فيه من الدعاء .. والله أعلم 
> 
> أيضا قلتم رحمكم الله أنه لم يثبت أن أحد من الصحابة استحبه ... أقول كذلك لم يثبت عكس ذلك ... فلم رجحنا الأول ..
> 
> وجزاكم الله خيراا ووفقكم لمرضاته


رقم:
0

الحديث:
915 - [ 10 ] ( حسن )وعن عبد الله بن مسعود قال : كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في الركعتين الأوليين كأنه على الرضف حتى يقوم . رواه الترمذي وأبو داود والنسائي 

المجلد:
0   مشكاة المصابيح 


http://www.alalbany.net/books_view_m...=63365&search= الرضف&allbook=all

----------


## الكاغد

الأصل إن كنت إماما أومفرداً ألاتزيد على التشهد الأول لعدم ورودالدليل
بقي إن كنت مأموما وقد انتهيت من التشهد ماذا  تفعل,ذهب بعضهم أن تسكت حتى يقوم الامام واشكل عليه أن ليس في الصلاة سكوت,وذهب بعضهم أن تعيد التشهد وذهب البعض ألا تعيد ولاتسكت!إنما تتمهل في التشهد الاول وهذا يرد عليه اشكالات أيضاً,والقول الرابع أن تصلي على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا أطال الإمام في الجلوس...والله تعالى أعلم

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> جزاكم الله خيراا وزادكم من فضله ...
> 
> 
> اختلف العلماء في التشهد الأول هل تذكر فيه الصلاة الإبراهمية أم لا ؟؟؟ أردت معرفة أدلة من قال بأنه يقتصر على قراءة التشهد إلى الشهادتين ، ولا يزيد ... ومالراجح في هذه المسألة ؟؟؟


ماذا يقرأ في جلسة التشهد الأولى ؟سؤال: أريد منكم بيان كيفية التشهد في الصلاة الثلاثية والرباعية ، أعني هل يجب قراءة التشهد بأكمله في الركعة الثانية ، وذلك بالتعليل من الكتاب والسنة.
الجواب:
الحمد للَّه
أولا :
التشهد الأول في الصلاة الثلاثية أو الرباعية واجب على الصحيح من قولي العلماء ، وقد سبق بيان ذلك في جواب السؤال رقم (65847) . 
وللتشهد ألفاظ متنوعة ، انظر بعضها في جواب السؤال رقم (98031) . 
ثانيا :
اختلف العلماء في مشروعية الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بعد قراءة التشهد الأول ، على قولين :
القول الأول : أنه يصلي على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وهذا قول الشافعي رحمه الله ، وجعل على من تركها سجود السهود ، واختار المشروعية أيضا ابن حزم في "المحلى" (2/302)
يقول الشافعي في "الأم" (1/228) : 
" والتشهد والصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في التشهد الأول في كل صلاة غير الصبح تشهدان : تشهد أول وتشهد آخر ، إن ترك التشهد الأول والصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في التشهد الأول ساهيا لا إعادة عليه ، وعليه سجدتا السهو لتركه " انتهى . 
وقد اختار هذا القول الشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز والألباني رحمهما الله ، انظر : "مجموع فتاوى ابن باز " (11/201) و "كتاب الصلاة " للألباني (ص 145) . 
القول الثاني : أنه يقتصر على قراءة التشهد إلى الشهادتين ، ولا يزيد الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وهذا قول جمهور الفقهاء ، وقد اختار هذا القول الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله .
جاء في "الموسوعة الفقهية" (12/39) :
" يرى جمهور الفقهاء أنّ المصلّي لا يزيد على التّشهّد في القعدة الأولى بالصّلاة على النّبيّ صلى الله عليه وسلم وبهذا قال النّخعيّ والثّوريّ وإسحاق .
وذهب الشّافعيّة في الأظهر من الأقوال إلى استحباب الصّلاة فيها ، وبه قال الشّعبيّ .
وأمّا إذا جلس في آخر صلاته فلا خلاف بين الفقهاء في مشروعيّة الصّلاة على النّبيّ صلى الله عليه وسلم بعد التّشهّد " انتهى .
وقال الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله في "الشرح الممتع" (3/225) :
" لا يستحب أن تصلي على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في التشهد الأول ، وهذا ظاهر السنة ، لأن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يعلِّم ابن مسعود وابن عباس إلا هذا التشهد فقط ، وقال ابن مسعود : ( كنا نقول قبل أن يفرض علينا التشهد ) وذكر التشهد الأول فقط ، ولم يذكر الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في التشهد الأول ، فلو كان سنة لكان الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام يعلمهم إياه في التشهد .
وأما قولهم : ( يا رسول الله ! علمنا كيف نسلم عليك فكيف نصلي عليك إذا نحن صلينا عليك في صلاتنا ؟ ) فهو سؤال عن الكيفية وليس فيه ذكر الموضع ، وفرق بين أن يعين الموضع أو تبين الكيفية ، ولهذا قال ابن القيم رحمه الله في زاد المعاد : كان من هدي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم تخفيف هذا التشهد ، ثم ذكر الحديث أنه ( كان كأنما يجلس على الرضف ) يعني الحجارة المحماة ، من شدة تعجيله ، وهذا الحديث وإن كان في سنده نظر ، لكن هو ظاهر السنة ، أي أنه لا يزيد على هذا ، وفي صحيح ابن خزيمة ( أن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يتشهد في هذا الجلوس ولا يدعو ) ، ومع ذلك لو أن أحدا من الناس صلى على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في هذا الموضع ما أنكرنا عليه ، لكن لو سَأَلَنَا أيهما أحسن ؟ لقلنا : الاقتصار على التشهد فقط ، ولو صلى لم ينه عن هذا الشيء ؛ لأنه زيادة خير ، وفيه احتمال ، وإن كان ضعيفا أنه يصلي عليه في هذا المكان " انتهى .
والله أعلم .
الإسلام سؤال وجواب
http://islamqa.info/ar/ref/89871

----------


## إسلام بن منصور

> *والتشهد الأول >>>> ولم يثبت عنه أنه كان يفعل ذلك فيه ، ولا علمه للأمة ، ولا يعرف أن أحدًا من الصحابة استحبه ؛ فتعين أن يكون محل الصلاة عليه فيها هو التشهد الأخير دون الأول ، والله أعلم .*


وهل ثبت كل ذلك أو بعضه في التشهد الأخير ؟

----------


## أبوعبدالعزيزالتميمي

الأخوة الأفاضل بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله خيرا على ما تفضلتم به، أرى والله أعلم أنّ الأمر فيه سعة وأنه يشرع لمن أراد أن يُصلي على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في التشهد الأول أن يفعل ذلك، وذلك للآتي:
أولا: أن صلاة النافلة هي من جنس صلاة الفريضة بالتالي يجوز فعل ما في النافلة في الفريضة حتى يقوم الدليل على منع ذلك، وقد ورد عن عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت: كنا نعد لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم سواكه وطهوره فيبعثه الله فيما شاء أن يبعثه من الليل فيتسوك ويتوضأ ثم يصلي تسع ركعات لا يجلس فيهن إلا عند الثامنة فيدعو ربه ويصلي على نبيه ثم ينهض ولا يسلم ثم يصلي التاسعة فيقعد ثم يحمد ربه ويصلي على نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم ويدعو ثم يسلم، فثبت أنه كان يُصلي على نفسه في التشهد الأول، وقد كان الصحابة يصفون صلاة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في السفر فقد ورد في الحديث أنّ عبدَ اللهِ بنَ عمرَ كان يصلي في السفرِ صلاتَه بالليل ويوترُ راكبًا على بعيرِهِ لا يُبالي حَيْثُ وَجَّهَ بَعِيرُهُ ويذكرُ ذلك عنِ النبيِّ صلَّى اللهُ عليهِ وسلَّمَ قال موسى : ورأيتُ سالمًا يفعلُ ذلكَ. مسند أحمد وورد في الحديث كان عبد الله يصلي على دابته من الليل وهو مسافر ، ما يبالي حيث ما كان وجهه . قال ابن عمر : وكان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يسبح علىراحلتة قبل أي وجه توجه ، ويوتر عليها ، غير أنه لا يصلي عليها المكتوبة . رواه البخاري في صحيحه تعليقا.
فنرى أنهم كانوا يُقارون صلاة المكتوبة بالنافلة فإذا جاء دليل على التفريق فرقوا وهنا نرى كيف فرقوا بين النافلة والمكتوبة بأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يكن يُصليها على الدابة، إذاَ بقي أنه نقول أن النافلة تتساوى مع الفرض حتى يقوم دليل على المنع أو التخصيص والله أعلم وقد تطرق الشيخ العثيمين رحمه الله لذلك في شرحه الممتع والله أعلم.

----------


## الحافظة

جزاكم الله خيرا وزادكم  من فضله ..

----------

